# Gestohlen: Kuwahara Oncilla



## toschi (31. Juli 2008)

Am Freitag den 25.07.2008 wurde mein Bike in Wolfsburg gestohlen, das Bike ist ziemlich selten und leicht wiederzuerkennen,



 Achtung gross!

es waren zum Zeitpunkt des Diebstahls eine FOX Talas RLC, Rizer und Vorbau Scud von Amoeba, Schwalbe SuperMoto, Schaltwerk X.0 Blackbox Carbon und eine Truvativ Stylo verbaut. Wenn es jemandem auffällt bitte Meldung machen, Danke.

Weiteres *hier

*Gruss toschi  *





*


----------



## Edith L. (31. Juli 2008)

Jetzt fehlen selbst mir mal grad die Worte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simmel (31. Juli 2008)

das sehe ich, wie oft editierst du noch????


----------



## Edith L. (31. Juli 2008)

@Simmel
Selbst darauf fällt mir grad ne Antwort schwer!


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Juli 2008)

Wie kommt man jetzt ohne Fähre über den Kanal?



LustigePolizeiWOB schrieb:


> Der 42-Jährige stellte sein Fahrrad auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gegen 08.00 Uhr mit einem *Stahlseil* gesichert ab.



Das möchte ich mal sehen.


----------



## Tourenfahrer (1. August 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Am Freitag den 25.07.2008 wurde mein Bike in Wolfsburg gestohlen, das Bike ist ziemlich selten und leicht wiederzuerkennen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kann man einfach nur "Schei§§e" sagen... tut mir echt leid.... aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... vielleicht wird es wieder gefunden... ich drück die Daumen...


Gruss Dirk


----------



## toschi (1. August 2008)

Ja das Pferdchen war mir richtig ans Herz gewachsen, mal sehen ob es wieder nach Hause findet...

Gruss toschi  *




*derwirklichtraurigist


----------



## toschi (12. August 2008)

Tja wahrscheinlich ist das Bike schon gen Osten verschifft, die Überwachung der Küstengewässer ist auch nicht das was sie einmal war .

Wenigstens kann man sich auf die Allianz verlassen, die hat nämlich den Schaden umgehend reguliert, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen .

Schönen Tag noch,

Gruss toschi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





und immer schön die Augen offen behalten


----------



## BontyRaceOR (12. August 2008)

mein aufrichtiges beileid toschi!
war ein verdammt schickes bike.


----------



## Edith L. (12. August 2008)

Dann kannste Dir ja jetzt das neue Liteville kaufen!!!


----------



## toschi (13. August 2008)

Ah, die Worte sind wieder da, Dir als aufmerksamer Leser meiner Postings wird es ja nicht entgangen sein das es das noch nicht gibt. 

...die Versicherung hat zwar bereits bezahlt aber ich hätte es dennoch gern wieder .

Gruss toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edith L. (13. August 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> Ah, die Worte sind wieder da, Dir als aufmerksamer Leser meiner Postings wird es ja nicht entgangen sein das es das noch nicht gibt.



*grusel*

Vielleicht könntest Du das zwischenzeitlich parkende Kapital in einen DUDEN investieren?!


----------



## FlatterAugust (13. August 2008)

Edith L. schrieb:


> *grusel*
> 
> Vielleicht könntest Du das zwischenzeitlich parkende Kapital in einen DUDEN investieren?!



Erstmal abwarten ob da nicht eine Schadensersatzklage des neuen Besitzers hinterher kommt.


----------



## toschi (13. August 2008)

Du musst Dich nicht gruseln, anscheinend verstehst Dus ja und wenn nicht isses auch nicht schlimm


----------



## Simmel (14. August 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> ...die Versicherung Hat Zwar Bereits Bezahlt Aber Ich Hätte Es Dennoch Gern Wieder .



*gröhl*kaputtlach*


----------



## toschi (14. August 2008)

Simmel schrieb:


> *gröhl*kaputtlach*


Warum?


----------



## Edith L. (14. August 2008)

toschi schrieb:


> .....
> , anscheinend verstehst Dus ja
> ......



Es geht nicht um das Verstehen, sondern um das Verständnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

